# White pistils turning brown prematurely.



## ArtyCannabis

I am only week 4 into my flowering stage. I noticed some of my pistils are turning brown. Its not in one specific area. I notice some at the bottom, the middle, and close to the top.

I only have 2 plants, and they are both females, only.
I have them under a 600w HPS
I have them under a strict 12/12 cycle. Digital timer.
72-75 Degrees
I feed them twice a day. Gen Hyd flora series
Big bud formula
I keep the light atleast 12 inches away

Any thoughts?


----------



## OGKushman

Soil? Post a pic please


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

com now *OGKush*...read his post again brother..but first back off that Dank of yours:stoned:


Atrycannabis.....if ya have a good magnifier...look close  look at the sectiuone that *hasnt *had the hairs turn red.....look for bannanna looking things..Im sure you will see you have a hermie in the Garden....My friend *OGKush  *likes to verify by pics..But Ill bet My Shed on what ya find...So sorry..and  hope its not the only Pant ya have...

take care nad be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Run them out and pluck the bannanas as said  every time ya can..if at worst..you can make some good oil/Hash...let me know if I can help ya my friend..Im here on the trail

:48:


----------



## PartyBro420

well first off... What are you growing? you didn't say what strain or type of plants they were?

How much of it in a rough % is actually turning red/brown? if you're only seeing a couple little bits here and there I don't think you need to worry. Typically I'd say between 8-10 weeks is an average flowering time. Each strain and plant is different though give or take a day/week.

If there is a fair amount though, I would lean towards agreement with 4u2sm0ke. Perhaps there was something along the way that stressed them into hermies so it's directing some energy towards dropping seeds to make sure it has babies. It'll just end up meaning you'll lose some quality and density to seed production but you'll still get usable ganj out of the finale.

I unfortunately had some hermies in my last grow too but still got about a QP along with about 150 or so healthy seeds that will probably find their way onto a hillside somewhere sunny these next few weeks


----------



## Hick

> about 150 or so healthy seeds that will probably find their way onto a hillside somewhere sunny these next few weeks



hermies procreate hermies... essentially, you have 'selectively' bred FOR that characteristic... PULEEZE.. destroy those 'poison pills"!


----------



## Hushpuppy

You said that you *feed them twice a day*? What exactly is your watering and feeding schedule? That doesn't seem right to me unless you are in hydro and by "feeding" you mean that they are being watered twice a day. If you are in soil and watering/feeding twice a day then you have a problem there.


----------



## Roddy

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> com now *OGKush*...read his post again brother..but first back off that Dank of yours:stoned:
> 
> 
> Atrycannabis.....if ya have a good magnifier...look close  look at the sectiuone that *hasnt *had the hairs turn red.....look for bannanna looking things..Im sure you will see you have a hermie in the Garden....My friend *OGKush  *likes to verify by pics..But Ill bet My Shed on what ya find...So sorry..and  hope its not the only Pant ya have...
> 
> take care nad be safe



Yep...brown means hermie imhe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Partybro--you really need to destroy those seeds--to me that's like planting noxious weeds.

Hairs that turn red/brown prematurely often means that the plant has been pollinated, which is why we are asking about nanners.  However other things can cause this.  We need more info about your grow--how you are growing, ppms, pH.  Big Bud Formula--what does that mean?  What strain?  Where did you get the seeds (bagseed is notorious for hermying).  The more you tell us, the better we can help.


----------



## OGKushman

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> You said that you *feed them twice a day*? What exactly is your watering and feeding schedule? That doesn't seem right to me unless you are in hydro and by "feeding" you mean that they are being watered twice a day. If you are in soil and watering/feeding twice a day then you have a problem there.


THis is EXACTLY what I was getting at in my first post *4u2*...

If its soil and you feed them that much you are drowning them . You drown them and they die/pistils turn brown. water logged and root rot.


I dont like to verify by pics, he said he knew they were female, didnt say medium... I just didnt get enough info in the original post. But i may take that bet....  and your shed


----------



## Roddy

*I feed them twice a day. Gen Hyd flora series*

I assumed by this part that it was hydro....but I could be way off!


----------



## OGKushman

I dont like to assume, the wrong advice always gets thrown around...thats why i want to know more before I diagnose. 

*Pics would certainly answer our questions though. 

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

OGKushman said:
			
		

> THis is EXACTLY what I was getting at in my first post *4u2*...
> 
> If its soil and you feed them that much you are drowning them . You drown them and they die/pistils turn brown. water logged and root rot.
> 
> 
> I dont like to verify by pics, he said he knew they were female, didnt say medium... I just didnt get enough info in the original post. But i may take that bet....  and your shed


 
:rofl:

well I know I have drowned many of plants in my time...Not sure the hairs turned.....???...I have also had me share of Hermi...please dont think I was comeing down on yas..I wasnt....You are a great/experienced grower and I know that...is why I asked...I still think its hermie...and you can have the Shed ...my season almost finished..was thinking setup  in a School Bus:spit:

take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

ostpicsworthless: 





			
				OGKushman said:
			
		

> I dont like to assume, the wrong advice always gets thrown around...thats why i want to know more before I diagnose.
> 
> *Pics would certainly answer our questions though.
> 
> eace:


 



ostpicsworthless:


----------



## ArtyCannabis

Its 4:45 PM here. I got to wait, until 6PM; to look for Bananas. Though I look for things like this everyday. I only see white hairs.

Yes, i add the GH Flora Series to a gallon of water. I feed my plants twice a day. When the flowering stage started. I added Big bud formula to the feed. 

I am growing 2 different strains. Sour diesel & White Rhino. I have a camera, but cant get it focused correctly, to catch those small areas. it is only in a few areas I am seeing these brown hairs. 

These 2 strains are said to be, 55-65 days Flowering time. I am only at 4 weeks atm.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

So you are growing in soil?  If so, you need to let the plants dry out between watering.  Twice a day watering and feeding is not needed and not good for them--the roots are deprived of oxygen if they are kept wet all the time.  You also do not need to feed every time you water.


----------



## ArtyCannabis

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> So you are growing in soil? If so, you need to let the plants dry out between watering. Twice a day watering and feeding is not needed and not good for them--the roots are deprived of oxygen if they are kept wet all the time. You also do not need to feed every time you water.


 
Yes, soil. I started watering twice a day, cause by the time the Dark period comes. The soil is dry. What if I switch to a once a day feeding & a once a day watering? or, do I just let it stay dry during the dark period?


----------



## PartyBro420

Hick said:
			
		

> hermies procreate hermies... essentially, you have 'selectively' bred FOR that characteristic... PULEEZE.. destroy those 'poison pills"!




I can guarentee that they won't last long enough to actually drop any seeds, people here are vultures. If kids don't take them they'll be destroyed by deer eating them or leo anyway if they're not watched.

The conditions here outside aren't suitable for growing outdoors more than 1/3 of the year so anything that was growing after august would not survive outdoors without a greenhouse.

I don't see what the real harm would be in seeding a little hillside. it might not be some sensi but someone will find it and be happy.


----------



## PartyBro420

Also... There's no way that you can be giving them enough water in the first place to have them dry out like that in soil before the night cycle...

I water/feed ONCE a week in soil. What size are your containers?? and how much water/food are you giving each plant at one specific time?

and if you can be a bit more specific than "a few areas" like give us a rough % of the whole plant that you see brown/red on. like if it's got a few brown hairs on a couple of buds randomly that would equate to something like < 5%


----------



## ArtyCannabis

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> Also... There's no way that you can be giving them enough water in the first place to have them dry out like that in soil before the night cycle...
> 
> I water/feed ONCE a week in soil. What size are your containers?? and how much water/food are you giving each plant at one specific time?
> 
> and if you can be a bit more specific than "a few areas" like give us a rough % of the whole plant that you see brown/red on. like if it's got a few brown hairs on a couple of buds randomly that would equate to something like < 5%


 

3 gallon containers. I go according to the directions for feeding. 2 Teaspoons of micro, bloom, and Gro per gallon of water. 2 cups twice a day. 

Areas. Ok, at the bottom I see browning on 1 pistil bush. In the middle, i see it on 2 pistil bushes. Close to the top 1. i would say less then 5%. 

PS - So far, i only see it on my Diesel plant. Not the Rhino.


----------



## Hick

that watering procedure isn't correct, not even close IMO..
you should water until the entire container is _"saturated"_, then allow it to _"dry"_ out before watering again.
"2 cups, twicw per day"... is just wrong. Not sure where you got it, but either a miscommunication, or just misinformation..


----------



## PartyBro420

Ok here's my opinion; stop watering every single day the way you're currently doing it. When you feed/water, soak the soil ENTIRELY until you begin to see runoff from the drainage holes. If you're giving the plant 2 cups of water at a time it's only getting to the shallow roots. The plant will use up that 2 cups of water like you'd drink a teaspoon of cough syrup.

I'd honestly be running about 2 gallons of liquid into one of those pots for each feed/water.

Edit: Damn! Hick beat me to the punch while i was typing! haha


----------



## Hick

mmmm.. "3 gallon pots" shouldn't require more than 2-3 quarts to 'saturate'... but certainly more than 2 cups 

EDIT.. you owe me a coke partybro'...:rofl:


----------



## PartyBro420

I'm just so used to my 5 gal pots, sometimes they are insatiably thirsty...

one coke COMING UP!


----------



## k0rps

Same thing happened to me, Arty. The plant turned out to be hermie. At the time I was thought the light burned the sensitive pistols, because not all of the hairs were burnt.. The bud turned out to be fine - it's still drying, havent tried it yet..


----------



## ArtyCannabis

Well, after checking every inch of this plant. I am happy to say " I have no banana's today".

At one point I thought I saw two, but when i tweek them off. They had white pistils sticking out. Its all Woman.

I just flushed it with 1 gallon of water only. Let it run off. I will leave it be, until I see dry spots on the soil.

To answer Hick. 2 cups is not by direction. Rather how much it takes, for the soil to moisten. The plants are near 4 feet tall. Pretty bushy, and lots of pistils. Nothing ever seemed wrong, until now.

Anyway, live and learn. Let me say thanx to everyone. Even Hick, that seems to be phoning it in,  .

So, how often do you guys feed your plants? How often do you water?


----------



## OGKushman

Oh wow...I had a feeling!  Im coming for my shed 4U2! :hairpull: 





With soil if you watch close enough the plant will tell you when it needs water. A few hours dry wont hurt it like hydro. The leaves will lose turgidity and start to drop. But give it some water and bam, right back on track. I do this with my outdoor plants all the time. I water them like every 2-3 days, just flood em and forget about them. Soil is lees forgiving as long as you feed it nutes only now and then and water every few days or when the pot is light.


----------



## Roddy

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Oh wow...I had a feeling!  Im coming for my shed 4U2! :hairpull:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With soil if you watch close enough the plant will tell you when it needs water. A few hours dry wont hurt it like hydro. The leaves will lose turgidity and start to drop. But give it some water and bam, right back on track. I do this with my outdoor plants all the time. I water them like every 2-3 days, just flood em and forget about them. Soil is lees forgiving as long as you feed it nutes only now and then and water every few days or when the pot is light.



Nah, I think 4U is still dead on with the hermie diagnosis....


----------



## PartyBro420

I feed with full strength of nutrients every second week, the week in between i just use ph'd water.

just stick a finger in a drainage hole and if you feel moisture it's not ready for more water/nute solution.


----------



## ArtyCannabis

Ok, now let me say once again. This is my first grow. So, I do appreciate the help. I would like my first grow, to finish with lots of healthy buds. Lets see.

So, I want to understand it, without any mistake.

For example: Week 1 - Saturate the soil with nute water, once that week.
                  Week 2 - Saturate the soil with water only, once that week.
                   and repeat.

Is that correct?


----------



## OGKushman

We cant tell you when to water, the plants will tell you.^^ *You may need a soil moisture meter. But that schedule sounds much better then 2 times a day. 





			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> Nah, I think 4U is still dead on with the hermie diagnosis....


How do you figure, he is sayin he is overwatering and that he checks the whole plant for herm flowers but only sees hairs... Now if he reports flowers now or seeds later then we will know, but for now it appears to be overwatering and over nute'in.


----------



## ArtyCannabis

OGKushman said:
			
		

> We cant tell you when to water, the plants will tell you.^^ *You may need a soil moisture meter.
> 
> 
> HOw do you figure, he is sayin he is overwatering and that he checks the whole plant for herm flowers but only sees hairs... Now if he reports flowers now or seeds later then we will know, but for now it appears to be overwatering.




 Not so much when, but my question is, one week water/nutes, one week water?


Yeah, I look all over. No sacks. Just pistils. Lots of pistils, only. Its also only on 1 of the 2 plants.


----------



## Roddy

*How do you figure, he is sayin he is overwatering and that he checks the whole plant for herm flowers but only sees hairs*

Although he is saying he's watering/feeding  twice daily, the amounts sound small enough minimal damage would be done, but yes, could definitely be the problem. However, I could be reading this wrong, but it seems the OP says he's suddenly seeing these pistils change brown, which tends to put me on the hermie track...especially since it's one of the two and only on a few buds, as I thought was said? Not saying you're wrong....but I think 4U is right :rofl:

*Now if he reports flowers now or seeds later then we will know,*

Right you are, and Arty should be watching close lol!!

Arty...watering is a matter of as needed, check the weight of a dry gal ready to be watered, then pick that same gal up after you water fully (should see saturation to a bit of run-off). This will give you an idea of how she feels and when to water. Feeding is every other watering for me (water one time, feed next...repeat....rinse) for me, works good imhe! My gals are in 7-10 gallon pots and are generally watered/fed every 3rd day.


----------



## ArtyCannabis

Roddy said:
			
		

> *How do you figure, he is sayin he is overwatering and that he checks the whole plant for herm flowers but only sees hairs*
> 
> Although he is saying he's watering/feeding twice daily, the amounts sound small enough minimal damage would be done, but yes, could definitely be the problem. However, I could be reading this wrong, but it seems the OP says he's suddenly seeing these pistils change brown, which tends to put me on the hermie track...especially since it's one of the two and only on a few buds, as I thought was said? Not saying you're wrong....but I think 4U is right :rofl:
> 
> *Now if he reports flowers now or seeds later then we will know,*
> 
> Right you are, and Arty should be watching close lol!!
> 
> Arty...watering is a matter of as needed, check the weight of a dry gal ready to be watered, then pick that same gal up after you water fully (should see saturation to a bit of run-off). This will give you an idea of how she feels and when to water. Feeding is every other watering for me (water one time, feed next...repeat....rinse) for me, works good imhe! My gals are in 7-10 gallon pots and are generally watered/fed every 3rd day.


 
Yeah, I looked very carefully, and saw no trace of Hermie's. I am pretty much convinced, that I was over doing it. I flushed both pots with water only, and will wait for dry spots. I was thinking of using 5 gallon pots, but in the beginning. I had too many plants under 1 light. This was due to me underestimating, how many seeds would germinate and make it through the Vegetive stage. S space was limited.

My next grow will be 5 gallons. Plus, I just got my refund. So, I am buying some grow tents, and another 600w lighting system.


----------



## Amateur Grower

I grow in 3 gallon growbags and have for all my 6 or 7 grows. The least amount of time between waterings for me has been 3 or 4 days-usually it's more like 5 days. I use nutrients every other watering. 

Your plants need to dry out more between waterings. Let them go until you can stick your finger into the soil and it feels dry almost all the way to the end of your finger. Then, water them using drip trays and let them sit for about an hour and there is a decent amount (10% of the amount of water you poured through them) of runoff in the drip trays. 

I have no idea if this is related to your brown pistils but cutting back on your waterings will have to help your plants. And everyone else has said it before, but I'd love to see pictures of your plants. Then you'll get some spot on advice. Good luck.

AG


----------



## Roddy

*Yeah, I looked very carefully, and saw no trace of Hermie's.*

They won't show right away, if hermies!!


----------



## Hushpuppy

This is just my opinion(I am not a soil grower) on pot size. If you are in limited space, I wouldn't go to bigger pots as the plants will naturally want to grow bigger with bigger root space. You can almost say that the root mass will determine the canopy size. You should be able to stay in 3 gallon containers and still grow 4-6' tall plants.


----------



## Roddy

*You should be able to stay in 3 gallon containers and still grow 4-6' tall plants.* 
*If you are in limited space, I wouldn't go to bigger pots*

I wholeheartedly agree with you, my friend, but IF you're growing them to 4'-6' already, a bigger pot will help with upkeep imho and experience. You control size with time of veg more than the pot size does....again, mho


----------



## Hushpuppy

That is a good point. As I said, I am a hydro grower so soil growing is a limited knowledge for me. I grow in containers that are less than 2 liters and still have trouble keeping them under 5' tall by the harvest. :doh:


----------



## ArtyCannabis

I took a few pics, but the focus was so poor. It shows nothing. 


Hermies, I doubt it. I sure as hell hope not. I have come this far. The plants for the most part are looking great. 

Thats why it surprised me, when i saw those brown pistils. Its grown close to 4 FT. Its getting thicker, and the leaves are not turning any weird colors. 

Thanx again Everyone.:smoke1:


----------



## PartyBro420

The key is not to panic, and just check back with it every day, I mean... you should already be checking it every day just to check that even nothing has gone wrong like a bulb burnout or whatever else...

You may not see any bananas until after you see a healthy amount of bud. the bananas didn't show up until very late in my first grow.

Green mojo! hope everything turns out with just ladyparts! try to get some better photos if you can!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Apparently your watering and feeding method has maintained the growth of the plants just on the cusp of being ok and having issues, and now that they are kicking into high energy activity(bloom), the method isn't able to carry them without issue. You should find it better and easier to water them more thoroughly every 3-6 days. It will take a little bit of experimenting on your part to find the timing that works best for your plants. 

I have a smaller plant in a 1 gallon planter that is my first soil grow. I give it a good soaking evey third day and that seems to be working well for it. For yours being in 3 gallon containers I would figure for a half gallon of nuted water for the first watering(get you a deep pan or a rubbermaid tote to put under each plant to catch runoff) pour the water in slowly so that it has time to spread throughout the soil before running through so that you can tell how much you will need the next time. When you are done, see how much water runs through and has not been pulled back into the container by the plant after an hour. that will tell you if you need to use more water or less water the next time.

Then you will need to wait a minimum of 3 days and try to feel down into the soil and up into the drain holes if possible to see if it is still moist(I suspect it will take about 5-6 days to fully dry out and see the plant start to droop a bit) At that point you will know it is time to water again. As was said by others, and by all that I have read on this method, you should use nuted water at a PH of 7.0 one time, then the next time use only straight water that has a PH of between 6.8-7.2. Then alternate every watering. Once with nutes and the next time without nutes. You should find that this method works well for the plants.  If you ever decide to go hydro let me know and I will be glad to help you as that is my baby


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Where did you get the seeds?


----------



## ArtyCannabis

I know Hick doesnt care for the use of tinypics, but I am not able to use the resize link the Devs posted.

This is as close a pic as i could get, of the brown pistils. Sorry, Hick. The Mob demanded it.


----------



## Roddy

Most of the mob (myself included) won't look.....sorry, my friend!


----------



## ArtyCannabis

Roddy said:
			
		

> Most of the mob (myself included) won't look.....sorry, my friend!


 
Well, then I dont know what to tell you. You wanted pics, you got them. I am not able to get into the resize link.


----------



## Hick

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208 <-- that link??  arty you cn't view?


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Hick!


----------



## Roddy

Oh, and I've seen this before....but I already told you why lol! Hope it's not the reason this time!


----------



## Amateur Grower

Arty, is there any possibility this is heat damage? I apologize if this has been suggested already.

AG


----------



## ArtyCannabis

Hick said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208 <-- that link?? arty you cn't view?


 

No. there is a post on this site, that gives a link to a resize website. It goes straight to a Google error page.  


Anyway, im done with this site. It has a lot of knowledgable people, but as a site. Its behind. Plus, its not neutral as far as Seedbanks. Everything is Attitude. Offcourse, its because they pay to keep up this site. Its like a site, where people would talk about making micro beer, and Amstel being a sponsor. It would lack credibility. So, thanx for the help, but please cancel my membership.


----------



## Amateur Grower

I understand your frustration Arty. But everyone here just wants to help. 

I did notice a new Nirvana banner lately, so MP is branching out!   

They don't ban talk about other seed sites, or other forums for that matter. I've only ordered from 3 sites total, and Attitude is the best I've used. And MP probably does get a small fee every time someone clicks the banner to go through to Attitude. But it costs money to host a web site and I'll bet the revenue produced by these click though links don't NEARLY cover operating costs.

In terms of technology, MP may be a little behind the times but I'll put up with less-than-cutting-edge technology to be on a site that doesn't allow cursing and works hard to maintain civility. (And I cuss like a f*#king sailor-I just don't think it adds anything to a discussion on a public forum). 

Give MP another chance. Here... :48: :48: 

AG


----------



## Roddy

ArtyCannabis said:
			
		

> No. there is a post on this site, that gives a link to a resize website. It goes straight to a Google error page.
> 
> 
> Anyway, im done with this site. It has a lot of knowledgable people, but as a site. Its behind. Plus, its not neutral as far as Seedbanks. Everything is Attitude. Offcourse, its because they pay to keep up this site. Its like a site, where people would talk about making micro beer, and Amstel being a sponsor. It would lack credibility. So, thanx for the help, but please cancel my membership.



That's funny, I've never ONCE seen anyone censored as to what seed bank, what lighting, soil, nutes....NONE of the elements of a grow are out of bounds. Please, I beg you to show me where you saw any of this??


----------



## Hick

ArtyCannabis said:
			
		

> No. there is a post on this site, that gives a link to a resize website. It goes straight to a Google error page.
> 
> 
> Anyway, im done with this site. It has a lot of knowledgable people, but as a site. Its behind. Plus, its not neutral as far as Seedbanks. Everything is Attitude. Offcourse, its because they pay to keep up this site. Its like a site, where people would talk about making micro beer, and Amstel being a sponsor. It would lack credibility. So, thanx for the help, but please cancel my membership.



:rofl:....:rofl:...  simply untrue in every aspect.  Of course, you have the right to your "opinion", but I think you're going to look far nd wide to find a site that doesn't have a sponsor or '_sponsors'_. 
   our members grow seeds from about every legitimate seed vendor on the planet, and prolly some 'not so' legit' as well. And they grow 'em as well as anyone on the planet...We have a thread rating "other" seed banks for quality and performance, "honest", no bull crap, first hand experiences... 
The only thing with a "lack of credibility" around here, are "newby" opinions..


----------



## Roddy

*Arty, is there any possibility this is heat damage? I apologize if this has been suggested already.*

Possible, but I think you'd see damage to the leaves as well. The leaves curled like they are suggest overwatering imho, which has been suggested could be the cause (and could be), but I've been an overwatering machine before and don't recall seeing the pistils turn like this from it, the plant showed stress (leaves drooped and curled as pic shows).

Too bad you're leaving, would have liked to know the outcome...


----------



## Amateur Grower

Roddy said:
			
		

> *Arty, is there any possibility this is heat damage? I apologize if this has been suggested already.*
> 
> Possible, but I think you'd see damage to the leaves as well. The leaves curled like they are suggest overwatering imho, which has been suggested could be the cause (and could be), but I've been an overwatering machine before and don't recall seeing the pistils turn like this from it, the plant showed stress (leaves drooped and curled as pic shows).
> 
> Too bad you're leaving, would have liked to know the outcome...


 
You're probably right Roddy. The way those leaves are clawing under and his watering schedule reek of overwatering. But I guess we'll never know now. :hairpull: 

AG


----------



## avitas

I have seen the same thing hairs turnng brown (50 to 75%) around week 9 then some of the bananas popped..... hermies really?


----------

